# HGH, how long till you see fat loss?



## cas

A guy at my gym was talking about using hgh and how he started noticing changes pretty soon. And a few youtube videos claim to be seeing changes pretty fast too, however when you do a little research on forums my general take on hgh is that it takes ages, months even.

Now I want to use hgh for around 4 weeks, 5 on 2 off at around 3-4iu per day. Will I be wasting time and money only running it this long? The person I was talking to doesn't seem to think so, but I want to know what you guys think?

I say 4 weeks as that's all I can afford before my holiday....


----------



## Junglejpn

Personally my opinion for what it's worth...

If you don't have the money to run hgh long term then you shouldn't run it at all. I think when you run low on $$ and can't afford to buy any more for x months then you'll be worse off those months and you would have been previous to ever touching hgh.

I really dont think youll notice anything at least within 3 months. Maybe more energy when you take the shot. I noticed that.

In your situation i'd recommend peptides. You'll stimulate and keep active your own natural hgh.


----------



## BetterThanYou

pharma grade or generics from china?

btw everything you whant to know about hgh **please do not link to other forums**

edit: mea culpa, I wasn't aware of this


----------



## cas

Junglejpn said:


> Personally my opinion for what it's worth...
> 
> If you don't have the money to run hgh long term then you shouldn't run it at all. I think when you run low on $$ and can't afford to buy any more for x months then you'll be worse off those months and you would have been previous to ever touching hgh.
> 
> I really dont think youll notice anything at least within 3 months. Maybe more energy when you take the shot. I noticed that.
> 
> In your situation i'd recommend peptides. You'll stimulate and keep active your own natural hgh.


3 months?



BetterThanYou said:


> pharma grade or generics from china?
> 
> btw everything you whant to know about hgh **Please do not link to other forums**


Tbh mate, I'm not to sure...I did not look in to it too much, its single 10iu vials that I was thinking of buying as I can't afford the 100iu kit before my holiday in sept. But I'm asuming its chinese.

Thanks for the link will give it a read in a bit


----------



## BetterThanYou

don't even bother, you'll just waste your money

recently I have done a tone of research about hgh and insulin, and to get good results you need pharma grade which is expensive, hundreds for a kit, really effin expensive! or a few *kits* of good chinese generics, hyges or rips


----------



## Dead lee

A shot of hgh before morning fasted cardio, fasting times or pre workout with cardio to finish would not be a waste, it would release extra fatty acids into the blood stream to burn off with cardio.

When insulin is raised by eating the fatty acid release is blunted

There for it would not be a waste to use hgh even for 5 weeks with a diet, fasting's & cardio


----------



## Tentking

Why not use frag 176-191? Before fasted cardio will give you good results, or just regular peps?


----------



## 3752

if you use decent GH be this pharma or Chinese GH like Hyge, Ansamone then you will see results if you use it correctly and have a controlled diet.....

the problem is when guys do not have any control over there diet so they do not know how many calories they need to eat to create a deficit or even growth then just jab GH and expect it to do all the work......it won't even pharma........if you are going to use GH then put the effort into diet.......

i have posted a study in this section that showed a study of conditioned athletes (meaning those who train and have control on diet) that used 8iu of GH M/W/F for 6 weeks and the results saw a few KG of lean tissue gain and a percent or two (cannot remember correct numbers) IN 6 WEEKS!!!!!!!!

pharma GH is the best but a decent Chinese alternative will not be a huge way off.......


----------



## Dee11

Pscarb said:


> if you use decent GH be this pharma or Chinese GH like Hyge, Ansamone then you will see results if you use it correctly and have a controlled diet.....
> 
> the problem is when guys do not have any control over there diet so they do not know how many calories they need to eat to create a deficit or even growth then just jab GH and expect it to do all the work......it won't even pharma........if you are going to use GH then put the effort into diet.......
> 
> i have posted a study in this section that showed a study of conditioned athletes (meaning those who train and have control on diet) that used 8iu of GH M/W/F for 6 weeks and the results saw a few KG of lean tissue gain and a percent or two (cannot remember correct numbers) IN 6 WEEKS!!!!!!!!
> 
> pharma GH is the best but a decent Chinese alternative will not be a huge way off.......


Ok paul.. I'm on a keto diet..(found the dave palumbo diet) on 100mg Dnp 50mcg t3 daily an 500 mg ethanate a week,would you still take the 8iu hgene m w f..even with no carbs an only 2200 cal...

Wen you back in Belfast...


----------



## bigchickenlover

Been using Medtropin for around a month now, went from 2ius ed now running 4ius ed, my aim is 6-8ius ed two seperate pins. Followed the advice from Pscarb got my diet in check and have noticed deffinate fat loss around stomach in one month not sure on the sleep as i sleep well anyway also some other advantages like pumps in the gym and so on. I jab around 3 in the morning have a very callorie controlled diet do not waver any day in the week. Train heavy and hard with cardio twice in the week. Simple


----------



## cas

Tentking said:


> Why not use frag 176-191? Before fasted cardio will give you good results, or just regular peps?


What is that? Is it a pep or gh?



Pscarb said:


> if you use decent GH be this pharma or Chinese GH like Hyge, Ansamone then you will see results if you use it correctly and have a controlled diet.....
> 
> the problem is when guys do not have any control over there diet so they do not know how many calories they need to eat to create a deficit or even growth then just jab GH and expect it to do all the work......it won't even pharma........if you are going to use GH then put the effort into diet.......
> 
> i have posted a study in this section that showed a study of conditioned athletes (meaning those who train and have control on diet) that used 8iu of GH M/W/F for 6 weeks and the results saw a few KG of lean tissue gain and a percent or two (cannot remember correct numbers) IN 6 WEEKS!!!!!!!!
> 
> pharma GH is the best but a decent Chinese alternative will not be a huge way off.......


Diet would be controlled, when dieting I eat around 1500, of course I wouldn't expect any lbm while in such a drastic deflict.

But I wanted something to help lose a little extra fat without using stims (I don't even drink tea)


----------



## Tentking

It's a peptide m8, just the amino acids from 176-191 of the 191 human growth hormone. Which controls/triggers the body into using fat as a fuel source, some claims out there that it causes x12 the lypolysis of GH


----------



## MKattenberg

HGH, good for fat loss but is known to (also enlarge) ur Organs, Heart, liver, kidneys, etc. i honestly dont know why people would take GH, I saw this guy Ric Gaslis or something. Trained with arnold, he took GH a few times (form a corpses body) medically taken. his heart grew (thick heart walls) becuase of the GH.


----------



## KRIS_B

MKattenberg said:


> HGH, good for fat loss but is known to (also enlarge) ur Organs, Heart, liver, kidneys, etc. i honestly dont know why people would take GH, I saw this guy Ric Gaslis or something. Trained with arnold, he took GH a few times (form a corpses body) medically taken. his heart grew (thick heart walls) becuase of the GH.


Think that's mainly IGF that your referring too. The majority of IGF receptors are in the abdomen area so injecting IGF into that area has been proven to enlarge your intestines etc


----------



## tom42021

i did a post about 8 months ago about growth belly and apparently according to pscarb its not hgh its insulin that causes this..


----------



## 3752

Dee11 said:


> Ok paul.. I'm on a keto diet..(found the dave palumbo diet) on 100mg Dnp 50mcg t3 daily an 500 mg ethanate a week,would you still take the 8iu hgene m w f..even with no carbs an only 2200 cal...
> 
> Wen you back in Belfast...


i would not think you need the GH mate whilst on Keto and DNP for fat loss....

i am back next April mate judging the NABBA NI again....



cas said:


> What is that? Is it a pep or gh?


 it is a peptide but it is not as good as either peptides or GH for fat loss plus you need a fair bit for it to be worth it (injections of 500mcg)



cas said:


> Diet would be controlled, when dieting I eat around 1500, of course I wouldn't expect any lbm while in such a drastic deflict.
> 
> But I wanted something to help lose a little extra fat without using stims (I don't even drink tea)


it will help this is not in question it is down to the amount it will help compared to the cost.....



MKattenberg said:


> HGH, good for fat loss but is known to (also enlarge) ur Organs, Heart, liver, kidneys, etc. i honestly dont know why people would take GH, I saw this guy Ric Gaslis or something. Trained with arnold, he took GH a few times (form a corpses body) medically taken. his heart grew (thick heart walls) becuase of the GH.


WOW do you honestly think this is true?? repeating one case that was not proved to be from GH or repeating the possible rare side effects again just shows your lack of knowledge.

everything we do has a possible side effect just search on the possible side effects and deaths per year from ibuprofen before you pop one for a head ache without thinking.....(kills thousands every year)

if GH was so bad why would the medical profession prescribe it to both children and adults?


----------



## 3752

KRIS_B said:


> Think that's mainly IGF that your referring too. The majority of IGF receptors are in the abdomen area so injecting IGF into that area has been proven to enlarge your intestines etc


this is incorrect it has not been proven it is a theory just as GH, Insulin use and eating huge calories are


----------

